# anavar



## billyv82 (Apr 6, 2008)

im new to this thread and to roids


i just ordered some anavar, ive looked up all the information i could on it 
its my first time, so iwanted to do something very safe

which i heard anavar was one of the safest


okay...im 5'5..with 16% bf

do u think 50mgs of anavar twice a day
for 9 weeks would be good?

im not really trying to bulk, im just tryin to get cut and be under 10% bf...i know thats a big cut...but im trying to do it


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 6, 2008)

You haven't given us enough info about yourself to offer you advice. I will say that I find H-Drol to be a better cutting steroid than anavar. 8 weeks of H-Drol with the right routine and diet will do wonders.


----------



## billyv82 (Apr 6, 2008)

what else do u need to know

and is that a oral or do i gotta shoot up
and i would only need it for 8 weeks to get dramatic results?


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/69292-cycle-advice.html


----------



## billyv82 (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry about that guys
im 18
im about 160-165 lbs
16.6% bodyfat
consistant training...4 years
i train hard, 6 days a week
and my diets great
ive been dieting strong for well over a year
with a strict diet and everything
my bodyfat just wont go down
and of course, my goal is to get my bf as low as possible


----------



## ZECH (Apr 7, 2008)

I will garantee you that your diet is not great. No need for steriods at your age and they will not help if you don't know how to structure your diet.
Post your diet and we will go from there.


----------



## billyv82 (Apr 7, 2008)

breakfast - i usually either have egg whites, 2 peices of wheat or whole grain toast, with a glass of milk, or i have oatmeal with protein powder mixed in

9:00 i have a myoplex meal replacement with a handful of mixed nuts

1130-1200 i have two peices of bbq chicken, some salad, and a lil bit of spaghetti salad

230- i have tuna fish and 2 rice cakes

then dinner i usually have either chicken, or tuna or some type of fish, with some greens


----------



## WilliamMK (May 24, 2016)

Yeap, Anavar is the safest one of the anabolic steroids, that is true. You know you can order Anavar online. It will cost you less, but the quality and properties will be the same. It is a very good opportunity to buy staff and save lol. Really I ?m doing this all the time and I?m pretty satisfied with the results. It is no need to pay the extra money, guys. Be smarter!


----------



## JackH20 (Aug 15, 2016)

WilliamMK go sell shit else where.


----------



## Hardworkpayz (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like more of a diet issue for your age. Got to track everything and remember fat loss equals calorie deficit. However with that being said if you drop your calories too low you will have a autonomic response and you will actually be storing fat. It's how humans survived! I would plug your macros and check your diet before throwing your money away on Anavar. The stuff is highly faked and super pricey. But if your dead set on it go for it! It's not my money!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

